
Spain blocks IPFS gateway over Catalan referendum content - abrkn
http://www.abc.es/espana/catalunya/abci-jueza-ordena-desactivar-otras-tres-webs-sobre-referendum-201709231941_noticia.html
======
Asturaz
To bad that there is no good browsers with good ipfs support otherwise this
would be unstoppable.

